
WeChat’s competitor to Slack - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/wechat-slack-enterprise-chat-app-launch
======
fuzzywalrus
Does anyone else find a Chinese business ops/comms platform problematic? While
it might be a solid competitor (technically), I have an inherent distrust from
a country without freedom of expression and a knack for industrial espionage.
I can't imagine non-Chinese firms really seeing this as a legitimate
competitor for those reasons alone.

~~~
Inthenameofmine
Totally agree. That said, WikiLeaks has shown that the US regularly shares
global industrial espionage with US companies.

The strong do what they can, the weak what they must.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Do you have a link to that? Cuz most of what I see in leaks is evidence of
spying but not giving I.P. to contractors. I'm curious to see what you have.

~~~
Inthenameofmine
[https://wikileaks.org/nsa-france/?2](https://wikileaks.org/nsa-france/?2)

[https://wikileaks.org/nsa-brazil/](https://wikileaks.org/nsa-brazil/)

[http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSBREA0P0DE20140126](http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSBREA0P0DE20140126)

